# Do we have the ability to search Resorts Owned?



## alwysonvac (Mar 18, 2019)

On our previous bulletin board, I was able to search Resort Owned to identify members who indicated that they owned a particular property and PM them for information.

I would like to give a heads up to some owners that we have a TUG member candidate for the BOD this year . Is there a way to search "Resort Owned"?


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 18, 2019)

looks like this might be available via add on, ill have to do a bit more research.


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 18, 2019)

Thanks Brian


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Mar 22, 2019)

Hi Brian, I am following this because I have been running (annually) for the Board of Directors of my S A N D S of Ka_hana timeshare on Maui.  I would like to reach out to Tug S OK owners come election time.


----------



## alwysonvac (Nov 17, 2020)

@TUGBrian 
Any update on search by Resorts Owned?


----------

